# Sort of a barn find



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Found this on my local Craigslist in Mesa AZ. Been sitting in a storage unit for a long time. Looked clean and rust free and straight so I took a chance and bought it.

Here are a few pictures I grabbed off Craigslist when it was for sale.  My PHS came in today If I read it right this is the original color LL teal turquoise, with turquoise interior. 


















I found the Motor code it's a WT and the transmission is a four speed wide pattern Muncie with the hurst shifter. It even has the Rally Guages and the tach works.










Had the original Carb on it so I pulled it off and had it rebuilt, changed all oils and fluids, cleaned some of fuel lines replaced other parts, put in a battery and the beast was alive!

More updates and photos to come.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Sweet - looks like a great find.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the response I think it's pretty awesome. Here are a couple more of it before it went to the storage unit. The color is pretty dull and paint thin to gone. I'm contemplating just buffing it and waxing it. Any thoughts pros or cons on keeping it as is?


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

If it's original paint, buff it and leave it. They're only original once!


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Man, that’s freaking awesome !! As far as the paint, once you give it a good bath and get the years of storage dust off it , you might just be surprised, and a nice set of wheels on it. Nice find ?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

integrity6987 said:


> Sweet - looks like a great find.


X2, should be lots of fun to bring her back. And it's true, they're only original once.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the positive replies and sorry for the delay in posting again. I have made a little progress on this new addition to my fleet. The prior family were...um...well...behemoths and the car sagged to the left and it still had GM spiral front shocks on it and the original springs! Put in all new stock coils and some upgraded shocks and too your advice and grabbed some old school cragars off Craigslist. Took out seats and made $2.37 back in small change, found a new flashlight and a nice pair of wire cutters and a cool small Leatherman tool! Trunk had some freckles of rust starting under the mat and I took care of that. Replaced a couple vacuum lines and she stands real proud now! Gonna have many questions and will post those appropriately.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice car! Would love to see it in person (I live in Mesa as well...)
Do you plan on taking it out to any cruise ins on the weekends? I sometimes take a car or two out to the show on Hampton and Power (Saturday afternonons). Maybe I will see you there. Original laquer is workable so there may be some things you can do to help the paint.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

I have not gone to any shows but maybe someday. I'm in Tempe Swing by I'm here most of the time PM me for contact info


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wow, now that’s what I’m talking about, with those rims really makes it look sweet !!!!! what a find, I love that year of the GTO!! Have fun with it


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

Very nice find! I just finished a 64 and had a lot of fun restoring it. I'm in Mesa as well. We put on a free car show from 3pm to 6pm or so on Friday nights at the Bashas on Signal Butte and Main. It's a great show with well over 100 cars and some NICE GTO's to check out.


----------



## Ed J. (Jan 29, 2018)

Great find

Hoping to find my Brother Goat in someones garage.
I thought i found it but when i got the PHS search back i knew it wasn't his
best $90.00 i ever spent


----------

